# Membrane strip and bloody show?



## treeonastring (May 22, 2013)

I think my midwife stripped my membranes even though I said no when she asked. I bled bright red after she was done examining me, and had a lot of brown come out for a few hours, then it stopped. This morning, though, I had brown mucus come out. Could this be a bloody show, or could it be left over from yesterday? She said I could go into labor "any time" because I'm 3cm and ~75% effaced and it's my second child.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry your midwife did this without your permission. You may want to post this on a more appropriate forum--this is the pregnancy loss forum. Unless I am misunderstanding your situation, in which case, please do explain. Sorry, I don't mean to be insensitive but it just isn't clear from your post that you are dealing with a potential loss and not normal labor.


----------

